# iTunes gift certificate question



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

If I bought an iTunes gift certificate and sent it to someone in another country, would they be able to use it with the iTunes store for their country? Or would it only be good for the iTunes Canada store?


----------



## lmbrrt (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi,

I just purchaced a gift cert. for my daughter and I remember see it say that the g.c. must be used in the store it was purchaced in.

Here is the link to the legal page.

http://www.apple.com/legal/itunes/ca/gifts.html


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

The gift card can only be used in the country of origin.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

The card can only be used in the store of the country of origin but that shouldn't stop the recipient from using it. Create an account in that countries store and use the card. Apple allows you to create an account without a credit card so you just have to fudge on the address a little. I have an American store account with which I use American certificates.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Macified said:


> The card can only be used in the store of the country of origin but that should stop the recipient from using it. Create an account in that countries store and use the card. Apple allows you to create an account without a credit card so you just have to fudge on the address a little. I have an American store account with which I use American certificates.


Care to share with us how you set up an American account without a credit card?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I'll have to go back and look but, if I am not mistaken, you can create an account in the American store if you have a gift certificate (and there is even another thread for getting PayPal to work - takes a few days). You identify gift certificates as the method of payment and use an American street address.


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

You can create an iTunes account without a creditcard #, as long as you have a giftcard. That's how I created my account on the Canadian site. I'm not sure about the American site, but I would assume its the same.

Anyways, you will still have to input an address for that country with which you are making an account for.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

When I signed up for my iTunes account(in the US) I needed a credit card.


----------



## Roosterboy (Jun 10, 2006)

*US Account Registration*

I recently set up and American account. As long as you have a US GC you can get online. Use a US street address and select GC as your preferred method of payment. Within 2 minutes I was online and spending my US gift certificates. As well now you can download the free Tv shows, music that the US store has each week. Just keep you Can and US store accounts straight. But your library will fill automatically. As well I downloaded about 15 TV shows and a movie. Quality was very good on my G4 powerbook and pretty good on my iMac 20". Nice to finally have access to all iTMS content. :clap:


----------

